

Vgo – verifiable go - carloscm
http://vgo.readthedocs.org/en/latest/introduction.html

======
justinsb
Interesting, but it looks like it doesn't detect threading errors (concurrent
access)?

------
gatesphere
They should name something in their toolchain 'Mortensen'.

